# My New Outback 30rl-s



## photojax (Jun 23, 2005)

Here is my new Outback with my 2004 Excursion. I did not notice how well the Excursion matched the Outback until I went to pick it up from the RV dealer.
GH


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

sweeeet lookin rig ya got there









darrel


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

_*Sweet!!*_


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Very nice combination









Don


----------



## Betty King (May 1, 2005)

That looks really good. I think our truck will match our 30RLS well too. I just need to get some pictures. Of course, it would help to go somewhere in it.

We have had ours since 5/7 and have spent 3 nights in the yard but we are really going camping on the 22nd. Of course we are only going about 10 miles but we are camping with a Good Neighbor Sam group and can't wait.

Welcome.

Betty K


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Nice looking set up. Certainly looks like you have enough TV for that monster of TT.

Good luck and Happy Camping!

Tim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I see no sway control. How does she handle??

I have always wondered how tough it is to get to the Propane and batteries on the Sydney models. Any comments on the access??

BTW - Nice color match or the set up.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Looks very nice!


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> I see no sway control. How does she handle??
> 
> I have always wondered how tough it is to get to the Propane and batteries on the Sydney models. Any comments on the access??
> 
> ...


photojax, very nice looking rig for sure! action You will enjoy it! I cant make out from the picture that you have an electric tongue jack. Let me say that if not, its the best add on you can get! That thing is a bear to crank up by hand!









Hey Andy,

The batteries are right up front in plain view and is very easy to get to. The propane tanks are accessible through the large door on the drivers side in the front. Both tanks are very easy to get to and take out/replace.

Keith


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Lookin GOOD, GOOD, GOOD!

Me thinks you may be turning a few heads while going down the road.


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Welcome..Welcome..Welcome..

I think the Ford designers and the Outback designers must have had there heads together when they came up with "Arizona Beige" and "Oxford White" (Ford colors)

That's a VERY nice looking combo! -- The colors worked well for me too







(see sig pic)

Sidewinder


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

Sidewinder said:


> Welcome..Welcome..Welcome..
> 
> I think the Ford designers and the Outback designers must have had there heads together when they came up with "Arizona Beige" and "Oxford White" (Ford colors)
> 
> ...


i will second that, they sure work for us to








(click on link under our sig)

darrel


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Beautiful! I love the new Outback logo on the Sydney models.


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

Sweet looking combination.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Nice lookin' rig. I sure like the looks of that thing. Especially...no propane (cheesy) cover! (can you tell mine is broke AGAIN!)


----------



## geeserteg (Jul 1, 2005)

That rig looks great.. Welcome to the site!


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

Propane tanks are easy to remove, and I believe I get better gas milage
because of less wind drag.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Nice looking setup! LONG! Be sure you have 1/4 mile clearance before changing lanes!









Randy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Nice looking setup! LONG! Be sure you have 1/4 mile clearance before changing lanes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on your TT!!!!!!








Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Thor


----------



## photojax (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks to all for the wonderful comments. My wife and I are planning on living in the Outback after our home closing on Aug 8th until our new home is built in Blairsville, Georgia in the mountains. We will take it up there to keep an eye on the building progress. There is a nice RV park in Hiawassee nearby. 
Great group here on this forum with lots of good tips for us newbies.
GH


----------

